# Is having a Bicuspid Aortic Valve abnormal ?



## Orthocoderpgu (Dec 31, 2010)

Dr. put down as a DX bicuspid aortic valve. Is this abnormal? Should this be a tricuspid valve? What DX code would you use. I'm not familiar with Cardiology. Thanks!


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 31, 2010)

There's a code for it - 746.4...I would have thought the same thing!


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi,
Bicuspid aortic valve (BAV) is a defect of the aortic valve that results in the formation of two leaflets or cusps instead of the normal three.
The ICD code is 746.4

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## kizzyvw (Jan 15, 2016)

*New to Cardiac Coding*

Thank you!!! 




naliniaapc said:


> hi,
> bicuspid aortic valve (bav) is a defect of the aortic valve that results in the formation of two leaflets or cusps instead of the normal three.
> The icd code is 746.4
> 
> ...


----------

